# Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke



## karpfenalarm (4. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte mich am Donnerstag oder Freitag mit einer Erstausstattung ausrüsten. Da ich in wenigen Tagen meinen Angelschein haben werde  

Ich möchte zukünftig gerne am Fluss bzw. See angeln. In Sachen Fischgröße dachte ich eher mal an eine Forelle, Zander oder Karpfen. Aber wenn mal ein Hecht einbeißt, möchte ich den auch rausholen können. Angeln möchte ich entweder auf Grund, mit Pose oder mit Blinker/Wobbler.

Ich dachte an eine Rutenlänge zwischen 2 bis 2,5m

Kann ich mir für meine Ziele ein Angelgerät kaufen oder ist es schon empfehlenswert sich zwei Geräte zu kaufen.

Ich wollte schon nicht mehr als 200 EUR ausgeben. Ich hoffe das Budget ist ausreichend. Sollte aber auch für Zubehör wie Messer, Hakenlöser, Tasche ... ausreichen. Zur Not würde ich noch was draufpacken.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand was dazu sagen ob eine Rute ausreichend ist  Ich erwarte auch keine Luxusangel


----------



## Wolfsburger (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

Also anstatt 200 Euro auszugegebn, würde ich dir raten davon 2-3 Ruten zu kaufen.
Da man meist z.B mit einer Karpfenrute nicht Spinnangeln kann.
Aber mal sehen was die anderen Boardies sagen


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Also anstatt 200 Euro auszugegebn, würde ich dir raten davon 2-3 Ruten zu kaufen.
> Da man meist z.B mit einer Karpfenrute nicht Spinnangeln kann.
> Aber mal sehen was die anderen Boardies sagen


 

Ich sehe das ähnlich.
Wobei man mit ner Karpfenrute auch Spinnfischen kann.
Letzens auf einer Angelfreizeit in DK hat einer mit ner Karpfenrute Mefos geärgert.
Und das sogar recht erfolgreich.


Back to Topic:

Ich würde mir eine Allround-Spinnrute, eine Grundrute und eine Posenrute kaufen.

Rollen reichen dann ja 2.
Außer du möchtest mit drei Ruten gleichzeitig angeln.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## karpfenalarm (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

Damit die Experten gleich auf meine weitere Frage mit eingehen können.

Das man für Wobbler/Spinner und so eine andere Rute nimmt kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, weil man diese sehr oft reinwirft und rausholt.

Wenn ich am Grund bzw. mit Pose Angel kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen, wieso da 2 Ruten Sinnvoll sind, von der Belastung her müsste es doch das gleiche sein?

Ich denke 2 Ruten sollten maximal ausreichen, zumindest für den Anfang oder reicht das nicht?


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



karpfenalarm schrieb:


> Damit die Experten gleich auf meine weitere Frage mit eingehen können.
> 
> Das man für Wobbler/Spinner und so eine andere Rute nimmt kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, weil man diese sehr oft reinwirft und rausholt.
> 
> ...


 

Jein.


Wenn du auf Grund z.B auf Karpfen mit einer Selbsthakmontage angelst, wirfst du Bleie um die 80gr.
Beim Posenfischen wirfst du Posen die allerhöchtenst 10gr wiegen.
Klar geht das auch mit einer Grundrute, der Spaßfaktor leidet aber enorm.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Fabiasven (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

Ääähhhh Nein!

Mit ner Posenrute von 20g (als Beispiel) kannst Du schwer 80g Bleie für auf Grund auswerfen.
Genauso schlecht lässt sich ne Pose mit nem Klopper von Grundrute angeln


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Ääähhhh Nein!
> 
> Mit ner Posenrute von 20g (als Beispiel) kannst Du schwer 80g Bleie für auf Grund auswerfen.
> Genauso schlecht lässt sich ne Pose mit nem Klopper von Grundrute angeln


 


Ich war schneller:q:q:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Borg (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



karpfenalarm schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Grund bzw. mit Pose Angel kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen, wieso da 2 Ruten Sinnvoll sind, von der Belastung her müsste es doch das gleiche sein?



Hehe, wenn Du mal versucht hast mit z. B. einer Feederrute eine feine Posenmontage auszuwerfen, dann wirste den Sinn ganz schnell rausfinden . Klar, gehen tut das schon, aber nicht alles was geht, macht auch Spass! #d

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Fabiasven (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich war schneller:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter




Solange Du das nur hier sagst:q


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

2 Ruten reichen für den Anfang. Z.B. Eine Allroundspinne mit bis zu 60-80g Wg. und eine Heavy Match bis 25g Wg. Allerdings erstere in 2,40m bis 2,70 und letztere zwischen 3m und 3,30m. Damit kann man schon mal ne Menge anstellen. Dazu ein oder zwei Spro Passion oder sowas als Rolle oder vielleicht ne einigermaßen günstige Freilaufrolle (Okuma Longbow z.B.). Für beide Kombo's zusammen solltest Du vielleicht 160€ einplanen. Allerdings wird es dann schon knapp, wenn bei Zubehör auch Kleinteile eingeschlossen sind. Schau Dir mal die Abverkaufslisten an, da sind so manche annehmbare Schnäppchen dabei...


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

Ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird schwierig werden.

Wieso willst Du nur eine Rute kaufen? Darf man da wo Du angeln willst nicht mindestens mit 2 Ruten angeln?
Ich würde folgendes machen:

2 Ruten in 3m mit bis zu 80g Wurfgewicht - hiermit kannst Du Grund- und Posenfischen betreiben und von der Forelle bis zum Zander über Karpfen und Hecht kannst Du da alles mit fangen - keine Angst, die machen das locker mit.
Als Rollen evtl. 2 Spro-Passion in der Größe 40
Wenn Du gut gewählt und gesucht hast, hast Du jetzt um die 120 EUR ausgegeben.
Jetzt vielleicht noch ne 2,40m Spinnrute bis 50g WG und vielleicht ne Spro Passion Größe 30 als Rolle zum Spinnfischen für mittlere Wobbler und Blinker. Mit viel Glück klappt das um die 70 - 80 EUR.

Leider bleibt dann nix mehr für Zubehör. Nicht erschrecken, auch hier kannst Du jede Menge Geld ausgeben. 

Vielleicht schaust Du mal hier: http://www.gerlinger.de/download_sk

Als universelle Grund- und Posenrute vielleicht die Steckrute Spro Spinnbuster in 3m mit 80g WG - kostet 25 €


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Solange Du das nur hier sagst:q


 

Ferkel#d#d#d:q:q:q:q:q:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Fabiasven (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Als universelle Grund- und Posenrute vielleicht die Steckrute Spro Spinnbuster in 3m mit 80g WG - kostet 25 €



Wo denn, würde mich interessieren


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Wo denn, würde mich interessieren



Schau in den Link, den ich gepostet habe. Bei den Steckruten findest Du das Teil.


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

Mit meinen Karpfenruten (2,5 lbs) habe ich schon im Meer auf Platte geangelt und am Forellenpuff meine Fische gefangen. Zander und Hecht sind für sie auch kein Problem. Die Krönung war vor 6 Wochen ein Dorsch von 5,5 Kg beim leichten Pilken vor Heiligenhafen. Die Ruten sind weit über 10 Jahre alt, der Hersteller heißt Silstar und die Teile wollen einfach nicht kaputt gehen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Fabiasven (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Schau in den Link, den ich gepostet habe. Bei den Steckruten findest Du das Teil.



Cool, danke. Die ist ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Besorger (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

hol dir doch ne forellen rute kannse dann am puff angeln mit pose oder schleppen!und auf barsche z.b mit pose!würd ich sagen!und ne spinrute für barsch und hecht zander!udn ne grund rute mit der kannse dann karpfen udn aal angeln! so seh ich das


----------



## stroffel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

natürlich kann man mit ner allround rute sowohl mit pose als auch auf grund angeln. Aber eben nur begrenzt. Ich hatte zu Beginn meiner "karriere" eine telerute mit 20 - 40 g WG. Damit lassen sich posen unter 2g und Grundmontagen über 40g recht bescheiden werfen. Der zwischenraum reichte aber aus um sowohl im see als auch in langsamen fließgewässern zu angeln. Habe damit auch kleinere Karpfen gefangen.Halt nicht mit klassischen Karpfen montagen sondern kleichten Grundmontagen in Ufer nähe. Aber für den anfang würde ich mir jeder zeit wieder so eine anschaffen.


----------



## karpfenalarm (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

Erstmal danke für die bisherigen Hinweise. Ggf. sollte ich mein Budget doch etwas erhöhen und mir drei Ruten holen. (ggf. sollte ich beim Kauf die Freundin dann doch daheim lassen :q)

Vom Wurfgewicht wären dann ja Grundrute und Spinnrute relativ ähnlich. Aber sicherlich sollte man Spinnrute nicht für Grund und Grundrote nicht für Wobbler nehmen?

Ich will halt vermeiden wenn ich mich im Angelgeschäft beraten lasse (Ich gehe extra in eines welches sehr gute Beratung haben soll) damit ich wirklich nur das kaufe was ich brauche.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so kompliziert wird. Ganz am Anfang dachte ich das eine Angel ausreicht |bigeyes


----------



## Nolfravel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



karpfenalarm schrieb:


> Vom Wurfgewicht wären dann ja Grundrute und Spinnrute relativ ähnlich. Aber sicherlich sollte man Spinnrute nicht für Grund und Grundrote nicht für Wobbler nehmen?


 


Nö:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Besorger (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

ach ich glaub so hat fast jeder mal angefangen hinterher merks du von selber was schrott is oder nur mäßig  immer soviel meinug wie möglich einholen und dann vergleichen!aber spinfischen is nich billig  falls du mit nen rapala nen hänger hast oder im baum geworfen hast  aber es gibt ja auch auslaufmodelle an ruten und rollen die ja nich schelchter sind aber billiger ! sowas


----------



## Besorger (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

kaufe ich nur!und zum spinfischen nehm direkt geflochteneschnur


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Nö:q
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter



Natürlich kann man anne Spinnrute nen Grundblei hängen #d. Einzig das WG. solltest Du nicht überschreiten. Ne 2,70 lange Spinne mit max. 70-80g ist so ziemlich das allroundigste, was es meiner Meinung nach gibt. Hab damit auch meinen Wiedereinstieg vor 10 Jahren angefangen und so eine Rute fürs Spinnen auf Hecht/Zander, tw. Barsch (macht natürlich keine Drillfreude und kleine Köder kriegt man nur medium weit geworfen), bzw. zum Ansitz auf Hecht, Aal, Karpfen genutzt... 



karpfenalarm schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die bisherigen Hinweise.  Ggf. sollte ich mein Budget doch etwas erhöhen und mir drei Ruten holen.  (ggf. sollte ich beim Kauf die Freundin dann doch daheim lassen :q)



Dein Budget erhöhen solltest Du vielleicht, aber dann eher für Kleinteile, ne dritte Rute bräuchtest Du erstmal nicht. Wie gesagt, kauf Dir als zweite Rute dazu eine etwas längere (3-3,30m) Heavy Match oder Forellenrute und die kannst Du für feineres Fischen, d.h. mit Pose, leichtem Grundblei oder eben auch mit nem Spinner etc. nutzen, also Köder und Montagen, die Du damit besser auf Distanz bekommst. 

Vor dem Kauf einer dritten Rute würde ich auch deswegen abraten, weil Du mit dem Angeln und Ausprobieren erst feststellen wirst, was Deine Vorlieben sind und eventuell auch, dass Deine Ansprüche ans Material steigen. Und wenn es soweit ist, kannst Du dann in eine spezialisiertere Kombo - ob für Karpfen, fürs Feedern oder Gummifischen - investieren. 

Deine Kombo könnte z.B. so aussehen:

Rute eins: 
Cormoran Black Bull Spin (2,70m, WG 20-60g) --> 60€

oder 

Berkley Cherrywood Spin (2,70m, WG 40-80g) -->40€

oder

Spro TFX4 Precision Carbon Universal Spin (2,70, WG 30-60g) --> 26 €

Rute zwei:  
Spro TFX8 Passion Specimen Float: (3,30, WG 10-40g) --> 60€

oder 

Cormoran Speciland Forelle (3,30m, WG  10-30g) --> 40€

und dazu eine oder zwei (wahlweise auch eine 4000er):
Ryobi Ecusima 3000 FD/Spro Passion 730 FD mit Frontbremse --> 30€

oder eine:
Okuma Longbow LB 30 BF Freilaufrolle --> 37€

Je nach Deinen preislichen Vorlieben hättest Du Kosten zwischen 130-190€ für beide Einstiegskombos. Und das sind sicher nicht die schlechtesten (Die Preise beziehen sich auf die Gerlinger Abverkaufsliste)...


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man anne Spinnrute nen Grundblei hängen #d.


 

Ja, das ist klar.
War eher auf die andere Version bezogen, aber mit einer Grundrute Spinnfischen geht natürlich auch.
Aber ich glaube, eine Gru ndrute die ganze Zeit in  der Hand zu haben ist nicht ganz easy.


Ansonsten stimme ich deinem Posting vollkommen zu#6#6#6




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

Das wär doch was für dich:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270572935897


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

derartige Angebote sehen auch immer verlockend aus:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Groses-Angelset-...port_Angelsport_Angelsets&hash=item335cee6bfb


----------



## karpfenalarm (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

So Danke erst mal für die vielen Antworten. Ich wollte mir zuerst 3 Ruten zulegen und das Budget erhöhen. Habe dann aber etwas nachgedacht.

Habe es aber erst mal bei einer Rute gelassen und dafür etwas mehr Geld für Messer, Kescher, ... also Zubehör ausgegeben. Da ich kein billig Schrott haben wollte.

Es ist erst mal eine Spinnangel mit 25-50 Gr Wurgewicht geworden. Damit kann ich auf jeden Fall Spinnen und auch mit Pose angeln. Für den Fortgeschrittenen geht das sicherlich überhaupt nicht, aber ich bin Anfänger, da ist das egal.

Und wenn zu Lehrzwecken meine Rute und/oder Rolle kaputt geht, kaufe ich einfach was neues (So teuer ist das nun auch nicht. Zubehör war das teuerste gewesen). Denke so kann ich erst mal die Grundlagen sammeln. 

Denke das ist soweit das beste. Einies Zubehör lasse ich mir allerdings die Tage aus Thailand mitbringen, da es dort günstiger ist, damit es nicht zu teuer wird, falls ich zu viel auf Baum angeln sollte :vik:


----------



## stroffel (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Eine Angel für mehrere Zwecke*

erstmal mit einer rute zu beginnen ist denke ich eine gute entscheidung. du kannst mit der einen mal erfahrung sammeln und schauen was mit der Rute alles machbar ist und wenn die rute an Ihre grenzen kommt kannst Du mit genauen vorstellungen für die nächste rute in den laden gehen und dir was passendes suchen.
An qualität zu gunsten von quantität zu sparen führt relativ schnell zu frustreichen angeltagen. Viel glück mit der neuen Combo!


----------

